# Phragmipedium dalessandroi 'Fox Valley' CHM-AOS x self



## naoki (Jan 5, 2019)

I got two of these from Tom (Fox Valley Orchids) in 2013. They were growing very rapidly in the first year, and I thought that it would flower around 2014-15. I don't remember what happened, but I screwed up something and lost one of them in 2016. This surviving one was also in a bad shape, but it managed to recover. I used to use a tray of water at the bottom, but after the decline, I stopped it, and keep it drier. It finally flowered this fall (around Sept 1, 2018) for the first time! It is beautiful. I was a bit worried that I didn't see a new growth at the time, but it is making a new growth now.






















I tried to use Google Photos for sharing, but they aren't too friendly with embedding in forums, so the photos might disappear in the future. I'll stop using Google Photos until they make it better, but the photos of this thread can be found in my Shared album of Orchids from Google Photos.


----------



## Hien (Jan 5, 2019)

for some reason no photo appears,
just a few grey circles with horizontal line in the middle of the circles.


----------



## Paphluvr (Jan 5, 2019)

Yep, photos not showing.


----------



## naoki (Jan 6, 2019)

Hmm, thank you for letting me know. I don't know why (the exact URL worked in OrchidsForum), but I redid the image links, and they seem to be working.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 6, 2019)

Very lovely burst of flowers! I hate that this species is so hard to find. It's so wonderful.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 6, 2019)

Very nice dalessandroï! Showing lots of that species potential for its first bloom!


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 6, 2019)

Nice one, Naoki! I can imagine the display will be spectacular once the plant adds a few growths. I remember visiting The Eric Young Foundation back when Alan Moon was still the curator, and he had a six growth Phrag. d'alessandroi with 23 blooms open and at least as many buds. Gotta' look back through my 35 mm slide files and see if I can find that photo.


----------



## TrueNorth (Jan 6, 2019)

Gorgeous!


----------



## abax (Jan 6, 2019)

Wow, love that peachy color and 3 blooms. Woohoo!


----------



## Dandrobium (Jan 7, 2019)

Great save! It looks fantastic Naoki!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 7, 2019)

Looking good, Yay besseae (v. dalessandroi)!  Thanks for sharing. When someone starts crossing these with high flowering count besseae like ("guarumales") there will be a revolution!


----------



## TrueNorth (Jan 12, 2019)

Great display!


----------

